# Cosmetic stores in the US that ship to the UK



## FK79 (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there any cosmetic stores in the US that ship to the UK or do I just have to buy on ebay.

I am looking at a couple of Stila palettes and some Kat Von D palettes.

I would love to have a Sephora over here but I guess it is not to be.

Thanks


----------



## stockham (Oct 21, 2008)

Sephora used to be over here and it was amazing!  Unfortunately they pulled due to various reasons.  All i can suggest is eBay for the kat von d and maybe strawberrynet for the stila?


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty sells stila and also some brands you cant find easily in uk...not sure where you would find kat von d though


----------

